# Pictures of the new to me Quantum



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just picked it up last night and I already love it.



I'm wondering what the square cutouts in the bumper are from. Any factory light options mount there?
Also what other options do I have for headlights. They work very well (much better than my jetta's at least







) but they are pretty ugly. i prefer the older style Quantum lights. will those fit on a newer Quantum (it's an '86)


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The cutouts were from someone bolting in after market lights.
Santana headlights from Germany, $$$ and bolt & go! Do not get German Passat versions, there is no turn signal assembly cuz in Europe they are in the bumper so you will have to cobble turn sigs.
The quad headlight assembly will bolt in, you will have to wire in the second high beams, but all that plastic is usually cracked, broken and the banana turn sigs are crazed. You will have to get the hood trim and metal eyebrows, the grille, rewire the turn sigs too. Right now the guys in Europe are buying up all of the early US Quantum headlight assemblies driving the prices up. 
Relay the stock headlights with decent quality bulbs and that will greatly help.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks Eurowner.
What are the best options for aftermarket driving lights?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://rallylights.com/hella/A....aspx is the best in the business. 







is my front end


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

You know everything








Thanks I appreciate your help. That picture is awesome too.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

Looks like you got yourself a pretty clean sample. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*









Drove up to the mountains on Monday.
It did awesome.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

Your bumpers look great! (the rest of the car does too) It's just a shame they have those huge holes cut in them.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

Thank you. Ya I have been thinking of ways to hide those cutouts. Probably just some driving or fog lights eventually.


----------

